# Blood in female cats urine.



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I just noticed blood in my cats urine. I waited for her to get out of the litter tray to clean it out and dabbed up what red I could see with tissue. Its not bright red and kinda watery. She washed herself down there and then after I'd cleaned it went again straight away (now unsusal) and then went again twice after. There only seems to be drops of urine. I'm guessing it's a UTI and not something like diabetes. She seems fine in herself, playing etc. 
I'm phoning the vets now but I would like to know from your experiences what the outcomes were for you (for support) and if there's anything you suggest I do to check what it is myself if there is anything. I'm getting her in asap to a vet. I'm hoping they see her today.
I don't know wether to have her brother tested too. I don't know how much all this is gojng to be and after a large unexpected bill took us into our overdraft this month all our money is going to the banks.
I will have to take them to the cheaper vet.
Now shes licking herself again down there.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Just phoned their usual vet and they said it could ne a number of things bur most likely is cystitis I think they said and its probably quite sore when she tried to go to toilet little and often. They said to make sure I soak her dry food in water and provide nore water sources. Try and get her to drink as much as possible and try to grt a urine sample if I can.
They said it csn be caused by stress but nothings changed here. 
They been on the same diet for months.
Her brother seems ok so they said if he seems ok then just to see about her for now, and they should be able to tell what it is without blood tests. I hope so. She seems to be pulling fur out latley when washing (don't think it's intentional). This happened before and went away but ive never noticed blood before in the urine and I don't think her bother has any.
Going to see if I csn loan some money urgently from my rents as I havnt got it myself this week.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't think I'm able to get a urine sample as ive nothing to put it in, there's hardly anything when she goes and it's absorbed straight away by the newspaper litter.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

So when you taking her to the vets then, did they not tell you to take her in to be checked over.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It sounds more like cystitis than UTI to me.

Can you not just make a little tray with a piece of folded tin foil, fold the sides over to may a edge obviously - keep her in a room without a litter tray for a short while and then allow her to get to the litter tray, kneel on the floor beside the tray and when she squats just slide the tray underneath her bottom and hey presto!

That's what we do and it works every time! :2thumb:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks. I've taken her now. I couldmt wait for her to go again as I wanted her to be seen asap. She had a shot of antibiotics and it should clear up in ten days. So I'll keep a close eye on her. They said its unlikely she's got diabetes at her age (almost 6) as they'd expect it more for 10+, but they can always do a blood test. He said for now see how she goes on this. He said her bladder wasnt completely full so there's no block. 
So looks like it's cystitus, altho he said that and UTI are the same thing? 
I hope we caught it early enough. 
Is my own fault cos she's overweight snd that caused her kidneys to work harder and caused this. Now shes had it shes more at risk of it coming back as well as kidney stones etc. 
She's gotta have her food cut down again and to come back if she's still unwell. 
She won't go in the litter tray ATM. She goes in, sniffs where the stains are and squints. Wanders round and goes back out. 
So if she decided to go elsewhere which I doubt she will, I'd much rather her do that than not go at all and get kidney problems. Soon she will realise it's not the litter tray hurting her and before she runs out of places to go she will hopefully be all cleared up. 


They didnt check the male even tho I said he's been drinking a lot and more than her.


----------

